# Feedbag - my new everyday bag....



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been gearing up to bikepack with both my Cross Check and Unit, and now have a nice compliment of bags that fit both. What was unexpected, is how much I'm loving the Revelate Mountain Feedbag. I still haven't bikepacked yet, but this is now my everyday/when I only need one small-medium bag/bag. Used to be I'd use a midsize saddle bag to hold the minimal tools and whatnot for everyday and shorter rides, but now it's the Feedbag. I thought the frame bag was gonna fill that role when I first got it, but man, this Revelate ticks all the boxes. What a genius, simple design.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Have you slept with it yet? 

C'mon, you can tell us - it won't go beyond this thread.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Have you slept with it yet?
> 
> C'mon, you can tell us - it won't go beyond this thread.


I know, I know . . .


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

The bedrock tapeat bag is my go to bag. I find they work better than round feed bags because when I stand to climb my knees don't hit them.
They hold plenty and make access easier.
Bag one holds wallet, cell phone readers and some food. Other bag holds multi tool, tube and some food.
My frame bag is used to hold a bladder and the tube is easily accessible for drinking on the go. I love not having anything on my back.

Don't worry this is a safe site: Tapeats Handlebar Bag - Bedrock Bags


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Interesting--yeah, on my Cross Check my knee does hit the Mtn Feedbag ever so slightly when standing sometimes. The Bedrock looks very cool indeed . . .


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

jbass said:


> Interesting--yeah, on my Cross Check my knee does hit the Mtn Feedbag ever so slightly when standing sometimes. The Bedrock looks very cool indeed . . .


You can also run a feedbag off the front of the bar to minimize interference.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

jbass said:


> I know, I know . . .




On my last trip I ran one of each - Feedbag/Tapeats. I like them both, for somewhat different needs.

Haven't had an issue with my knees hitting them.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Just spent a few days biking in eastern Ohio, western PA, and down the GAP. One of the items I almost left behind, fearing it would be a waste of space, was a Stanley insulated steel tumbler. I used it for coffee in the morning and to put other beverages in in the evening if staying at a state park (or if I just wanted them to stay cold longer). The cup lived on my handlebars sitting in a generic, cheap coffee cup holder. Turned out when I didn't any liquid in it, I was always stashing something else in there that I wanted to have easy access to. The only problem is that it was too small for a lot of items. Until then, I hadn't really seen the point of those feed bags, but, after a few days with a little, easy access storage space on the dashboard, I can see the utility and will have to add them to my set up.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

jbass said:


> I've been gearing up to bikepack with both my Cross Check and Unit, and now have a nice compliment of bags that fit both. What was unexpected, is how much I'm loving the Revelate Mountain Feedbag. I still haven't bikepacked yet, but this is now my everyday/when I only need one small-medium bag/bag. Used to be I'd use a midsize saddle bag to hold the minimal tools and whatnot for everyday and shorter rides, but now it's the Feedbag. I thought the frame bag was gonna fill that role when I first got it, but man, this Revelate ticks all the boxes. What a genius, simple design.


Do you have the newer version that can be opened and closed with one hand? I've got one of the older ones, it is my go-to for quick storage on my fat bike, but my Fargo has the new(ish) one handed / magnetic latch Mag-tank. Hard to say which I like more. The Feedbag is bigger, and deeper when fishing around for stuff while moving, but I like one handed access to the Mag-tank.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Feedbags are great. My ON ChuckBucket has handily held 1L Nalgenes and other assorted sundries on whatever kind of ride I plan to take.


----------



## bedstriker (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new stem/"feedbag".. I already have the Revelate one, so I was wondering, should i get another? Or a chuckbucket? the Tapeats looks interesting but based on video watching, I cant really access the **** inside it while riding if its not something big (eg a bottle). I like to fish things in and out of the feedbag while reading, so Tapeats is out. Anybody have one strong suggestion over another? One handed opening/closing a must. Cheers!


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with the OP's assessment. Mine are usually carrying something other than grub though they are also the first to get the grub on longer rides.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I have 2 feed bags that just move around to whatever bike I'm riding, and the fam has a few more. I ride on my lunch hour during the week and throw my phone in there for quick access, have used it for hauling a cup of coffee back from the local espresso shack, GPS holder that doesn't block antenna, shove a wallet in there for a quick run to the deli around the block, wad of shot blocks and endurolytes just lives in one side sometimes joined by a flask of Perpetuem (robot food), etc etc etc.

THEY ARE MINT FOR RIDING WITH KIDS!!!! Younger unit gets to put their own candy stash in there on the trail-a-bike when little, then they graduate to their own bike with it.

Seriously, I'm never ever going without these again.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I use my feed bag for an energy bar and an extra water bottle. That plus the bottle on my frame and a small saddle bag for tools / tube will do me for a decent ride keeping me from wearing a backpack.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Great concept, okay execution. 

I ran two of them and think they're too small. A guy I rode with for a couple days had two similar but generously-sized and simpler bags, and they were dirt cheap. I wish I remembered what brand. The feed bag would be way more useful at 50-100% larger.

Sorry about the thread drift. Back to discussing notbikepacking...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

She&I said:


> Great concept, okay execution.
> 
> I ran two of them and think they're too small. A guy I rode with for a couple days had two similar but generously-sized and simpler bags, and they were dirt cheap. I wish I remembered what brand. The feed bag would be way more useful at 50-100% larger.
> 
> Sorry about the thread drift. Back to discussing notbikepacking...


Which feedbag exactly are you talking about? Revelate? This seems to be more of a general discussion of this type of bag, not a certain brand. BTW, the Revelate feedbag has been redesigned recently, it's bigger and supposedly better than before. I would not want a feedbag that was 50-100% bigger, it would interfere with all kinds of stuff, like my knees and steering! What do you want to put in there that takes up that much room?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The redesigned Revelate is indeed an improvement, imo. Easily fits a 1L bottle now, and the one-handed opening/closing really works and is easy to do without stopping.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

bikeny, I'm working out a system with no front roll or fork bags for ST action. An anything cage bag takes negligibly more room that the undersized Mountain Feed Bag™, meaning it doesn't get in the way of anything, especially cables and hoses. On my bike/cockpit, zero impedance with knees and steering. One bag can hold my sleeping bag, or my storm gear, or 2.5l of water. They're for storage, not grab bags. My dinky-assed Mountain Feed Bag™s are on the front of my bar where they are too small to be a problem. In that respect they are a good size.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

richwolf said:


> The bedrock tapeat bag is my go to bag. I find they work better than round feed bags because when I stand to climb my knees don't hit them.
> They hold plenty and make access easier.
> Bag one holds wallet, cell phone readers and some food. Other bag holds multi tool, tube and some food.
> My frame bag is used to hold a bladder and the tube is easily accessible for drinking on the go. I love not having anything on my back.
> ...


Was in Durango two days ago and picked one up, after seeing my friend's Tapeats bag. Kind of fun to buy it where it's made! 
It stays vertical because it's attached to the handle bar and the top of the fork, and it can also hold a water bottle.

ETA: it can fit a nalgene bottle. It comes with two lengths of velcro straps to attach the bag to the handle bar. The straps are loose and not sewn onto the bag. I now have one strap, rather than two, because I didn't realize this. 
This is an extremely useful bag. Highly recommended. I used it on a four-day tour (paved) and it held everything from energy bars to cell phone, lip balm, sunscreen, or whatever you throw in there.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I figured out a new way to mount my feedbag for day rides for extra snack capacity! Probably not useful for everyone, but if you run alt bars and a truss fork, it works great! Very stable and stays out of the way when muscling the bike around:


----------

